# After Effects zu Magix Videodeluxe 15



## Aroul (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich bin es mal wieder...


Ich habe eine Frage, ist es möglich After Effects Dateien nach Magix zu importieren, falls nein, was ist die beste Exporteinstellung, habe eine JVC Everio HDD und die nimmt in MPG2 auf, und ich möchte das alles gerne ohne Qualitätsverlust nach Magix bekommen, wie geht das?

Danke schonmal..


----------



## darkframe (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

zu meinem Verständnis:

Kannst Du
1) die Aufnahmen Deiner Kamera nicht direkt in Magix importieren?
oder
2) hast Du die Aufnahmen schon in AfterEffects bearbeitet und möchtest die bearbeiteten Teile in Magix weiterverwenden?

1):
Klappt beim Import der Dateien irgendetwas nicht, d.h., werden die Dateien gar nicht erkannt oder falsch interpretiert? Du schreibst "MPG2", d.h., es handelt sich *nicht* um HD-Aufnahmen (also AVCHD-Format), richtig?

2):
Ein direkter Import der Projektdateien von AfterEffects ist nicht möglich, d.h., Du musst die Komposition(en) erst rendern. Verlustfrei hieße rendern in AVI unkomprimiert, was natürlich sehr große Dateien erzeugt. Ein Mittelweg wäre rendern als DV-AVI, d.h., mit marginaler Kompression bei erträglichem Qualitätsverlust. Möglich ist auch der Export direkt in MPEG2. Vielleicht muss Magix diese Stellen dann ja nicht neu rendern, aber ich weiß nicht, ob Magix "smart rendern" beherrscht.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Oktober 2009)

Die "beste" Exporteinstellung ist natürlich unkomprimiertes AVI. Große Dateien, aber dafür garantiert verlustfrei und bestmögliche Qualität 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## vfl_freak (25. Oktober 2009)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht muss Magix diese Stellen dann ja nicht neu rendern, aber ich weiß nicht, ob Magix "smart rendern" beherrscht.



Moin,

doch, dass lässt sich Brenndialog in den "Encoder-Einstellungen aktivieren!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Aroul (4. November 2009)

Okay, danke für die Antworten, aber mein eigentliches Problem liegt darin, als ich eine AE Komposition in Premiere lud, kam z.b. die Meldung "Shadow FX" fehlt, was kann ich dagegen machen

Und dann war z.b. Animierte blut nicht mehr sichtbar und anstatt dem Blut war ein Viereck mit diesen Streifen wie wenn beim Fernsehen ein Sender nicht kommt und dieser Piepton, woran liegt das


----------



## vfl_freak (5. November 2009)

Moin,

nun kenne ich zwar Premiere nicht, aber ich vermute doch mal richtig, dass "Shadow FX" ein AE-Effekt ist ... d. h. dass das Video schon mit AE bearbeitet wurde, oder ?

Die von Dir genannte Meldung legt also nahe, das Premiere diesen Effekt nicht kennt!
Wie es mit Magix ist, kann ich so aus dem Stand nicht sagen ... vlt. gibt es dort ja einen ähnlichen Effekt!

Was ist denn Dein Ziel? Premiere oder Magix ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Aroul (6. November 2009)

Am liebsten natürlich Premiere, nur ich weis keine Lösung gegen dieses Problem =(


----------

